# Anyone see Pawn Stars with the ships chronometer?



## Steve Tracy

I happened to catch a re-run of Pawn Stars on the History Channel yesterday. A guy brought in a ship's chronometer (encased in a very nice wood box) to sell. The shop bought it for $750. They called in an expert to figure out why it wasn't running and to see what it would cost to get in fixed.

The expert gave some very interesting detail about these types of clocks and how accurate they were.

Then he simply pulled two small wedges of cork from the movement which were there to stop the clock during shipment. The clock worked perfectly and they said it was now worth $3500+!!!!!!!!

Rick, the owner of the store, said that was the least amount he's ever spent to fix a clock! Amazing!


----------



## river rat

He sure got a deal on the model 21 here are a few of mine only got a model 22 but I would love to add a model 21.


----------



## Janne

Riverrat, that is a serious collection you have!!


----------



## river rat

One thing I think Rick rip off that poor seller.And the way Rick spined the chronometer like a top should not be allowed to touch a clock.They have a web site now that chronometer is for sell on it.If any mod. see this can I post the auction post of it. It also has a clip of the show showing that poor seller getting took.It's still a live auction.But forum member's who did not see the show will see a small clip of it.


----------



## river rat

Janne said:


> Riverrat, that is a serious collection you have!!


 Thanks Janne


----------



## river rat

Well here is a link to the Hamiton model 21 that is for sell with a clip of the sell from the show for forum member that don't live in the state's it a cool show to watch these guy's do there work in a pawn shop it's there whole family just there dads in the clip.
http://history.auction.seenon.com/viewitem.php?item=1598&SESSID=6b0c2047d42486d3a3279a874af716b6


----------



## YOHOHO

Wow river rat....those are jaw dropping...


----------



## pompe

I am amased by the idiots that walk into that shop ! He usualy clearly says to them "well if it works its worth xxxx$ but i can give u xxx$" Take the thing to a watchmaker yourself and have it checked out !

And when they say "well at an auction 10k but i can offer u 5k" i vould take it to the auction set a lowest price of 5k and if it dont sell go back to the pawn shop

But i guess when in las vegas people might feel the need for fast cash.


----------



## midshipman01

pompe said:


> But i guess when in las vegas people might feel the need for fast cash.


And that's exactly why pawn shops exist, in any location. People either don't have the time or the desire to go through the process of selling at auction. They just need dough. It's probably not even as bad a deal as it seems. It wouldn't be entirely out of the question for a seller to lose 20% after listing fees and the auction house cut. Or worse, their item might never sell for anywhere near the estimate and they've basically got nothing. A lot of this stuff is only worth what someone is willing to pay.

At least the shop owners are clear about it. They straight out tell the people that there's no way they'll get retail money because the shop has to clear a profit. They're not a retail buyer. Most sellers probably understand this before going in. Or, they should if they've ever heard of a pawn shop before.


----------



## John MS

river rat said:


> One thing I think Rick rip off that poor seller.And the way Rick spined the chronometer like a top should not be allowed to touch a clock.They have a web site now that chronometer is for sell on it.If any mod. see this can I post the auction post of it. It also has a clip of the show showing that poor seller getting took.It's still a live auction.But forum member's who did not see the show will see a small clip of it.


How did he rip off the seller (poor or otherwise)? The borrower/seller could just walk away. :-s

In the real pawn shop world most customers don't have many other alternatives and the pawn shop owner has to build in a healthy margin in case the collateral has to be sold. Thus he cents on a dollar price. Given the number of truly amazing stories on that show I wonder how many of these "customers" are really shills. Said another way it's probably as real as the many other reality shows on television.


----------



## midshipman01

I wonder about that as well. I do know that pawn shop has been rather famous for quite some time because it has such interesting items. I'd seen it on TV at least 10 years back. 

I'll bet it is quite a bit more telegenic than your typical pawn shop, but you're right, there's a good possibility a lot of the televised sales are put on. If not, controlled and/or screened in some fashion.


----------



## SLA

I've been in the Pawn Star shop, it actually is very small, looks larger on TV than it really is. It is also very crowded most of the time due to the TV publicity.

I'm sure the people that are filmed are screened by a producer and somewhat scripted to keep the flow of the show going. Also, they would have to stop the normal traffic flow in the store to allow the TV crew room to film.

I did see Rick, who was in the chronometer segment, and he was quite pleasant, chatting with people and having his picture taken.


----------



## rickyt

Saw it! Great show!


----------



## Janne

I wonder if Rick did know about the cork.


----------



## Outlawyer

YOHOHO said:


> Wow river rat....those are jaw dropping...


+1!

I love that show. How about the Shelby Cobra monocoque chassis? Whoa. But the chronometer was awesome.
Rick always has a different watch on.


----------



## lysanderxiii

Interesting that it was cork, the Navy manual suggests folded paper.....


----------



## river rat

lysanderxiii said:


> Interesting that it was cork, the Navy manual suggests folded paper.....


I think cork is slang for folded paper.


----------



## Winchester 73

river rat said:


> He sure got a deal on the model 21 here are a few of mine only got a model 22 but I would love to add a model 21.


I've never met a surface warfare officer (navigator) who has not an interest in theses gimbaled clocks. I'm intrigued by them also and had an opportunity at one time to purchase a antique Ulysee Nardin gimbaled, but I didn't. Hindsight is 20/20 and I wish I'd bought that clock. I also enjoy the show Pawn Stars.


----------

